# Worldmark Bass Lake



## LMD (Aug 10, 2017)

I am here now if anyone has any questions about the place or surrounding area
-Lisa


----------



## melissy123 (Aug 10, 2017)

Do you have any pictures? How is the resort.  What is there to do in the area besides boating.  Is it a worthwhile destination on its own, or only as a stopover for going into Yosemite.  Please write a review when you complete your stay.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 10, 2017)

We've been there. Nice resort, if a bit far out of 'town' I think it's the closest timeshare to Yosemite. We were there to attend a watercolor painting workshop at a nearby 'retreat' and chose the resort and a drive to pretty modest cabins at a retreat. We'd stay there again. Only drawback I recall was a shortage of parking if you return late in the evening. 

Jim


----------



## breezez (Aug 10, 2017)

I will be there for first time in October!


----------



## presley (Aug 11, 2017)

How is the lake? When I was there a couple years ago, the water was very low.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 11, 2017)

Bass lake should be fine this year. We have had lots of rain this past winter. Yosemite waterfalls are the best this summer in many years.


----------



## LMD (Aug 13, 2017)

According the the locals the lake is the highest it has been in years. There were lots of people on the lake boating, tubing and waterskiing. We were in unit 27A, I do have some photos. I will post after I upload. We used the resort as our base to visit Yosemite. Needless to say we did a TON of driving. The unit was very comfortable. Two bedrooms/ Two bathroom upstairs. One bedroom with King, the other with two twins. 1/2 bath downstairs along with a very comfortable Murphy bed. Loved having our own gas grill on the back patio. Kitchen was well stocked with dishes. We ate in the entire week so can't give recommendations on places to eat. We stopped at Sprouts on the way down and also picked up a few things at Vons in Oakhurst which is about a 10 minute drive away. We also did the Sugar Pine train ride. We have a 5 year old and she loved it! Right now the Mariposa Grove is closed which was a bummer because that is one of the closest areas to Bass Lake. 
We would definitely stay here again except we would probably also book a night or two at Yosemite Village to add on a extra few days without all of the driving.


----------



## exyeh (Aug 14, 2017)

Ya, the driving is terrible, 90 minutes to the valley, or 90 minutes to glacier point, or longer to other places, too!


----------



## LMD (Aug 14, 2017)

exyeh said:


> Ya, the driving is terrible, 90 minutes to the valley, or 90 minutes to glacier point, or longer to other places, too!


At least there is a lot to look at  I just read that there are new fires as well. We left just in time!


----------



## Greg G (Apr 29, 2018)

Can anyone tell me if the their exchange to Worldmark Bass Lake has been thru Worldmark, II, or RCI? (I'm guessing zll or mostly Worldmark)

Greg


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 30, 2018)

Greg G said:


> Can anyone tell me if the their exchange to Worldmark Bass Lake has been thru Worldmark, II, or RCI? (I'm guessing zll or mostly Worldmark)
> 
> Greg



Our friends got an exchange there for last October through RCI.


----------



## queenofthehive (May 9, 2018)

I have gotten my past 2 exchanges there thru RCI. They show up at about 7months out. It is a great place. Yes, the drive is a bit long but the scenery is beautiful. It did not bother us.  We also did not eat out as it was more convenient to grill out when we returned from the park each day.


----------



## Greg G (May 9, 2018)

Thanks for the replies.

Greg


----------



## LMD (May 14, 2018)

Our exchange was through RCI


----------



## Icc5 (May 14, 2018)

We've been there about 10 times.  About 50% RCI and the other 50% Worldmark.  We also have done 2 units a few times.


----------



## DaveNV (May 15, 2018)

So for those of you who have done Yosemite, would you say Bass Lake is the best timeshare to stay in for seeing the Park?  I've never been to Yosemite (yes, I know - shocker! ) But now that I own WorldMark that may soon change.  If you could stay at any timeshare in or around the Yosemite area, which would you choose?

Dave


----------



## exyeh (May 15, 2018)

We stayed at Bass Lake for 8 days for visiting Yosemite. It was too much driving for us. The miles is not the issues, it is the winding road made us very very tired. And we said we would not stay there again.


----------



## Icc5 (May 15, 2018)

Yes, Bass Lake would be our choice for sure.  We do drive a lot but the only other timeshare I know would be Angeles Camp which would be more driving.  Both are very comfortable locations and well kept up.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 15, 2018)

Our friends said it was a lot of driving staying there. And also to and from the airport.


----------



## presley (May 16, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> So for those of you who have done Yosemite, would you say Bass Lake is the best timeshare to stay in for seeing the Park?  I've never been to Yosemite (yes, I know - shocker! ) But now that I own WorldMark that may soon change.  If you could stay at any timeshare in or around the Yosemite area, which would you choose?
> 
> Dave


It is the best timeshare for Yosemite, but it still involves a lot of driving. It's a beautiful drive, though. We went to Yosemite 2 days in a row when we stayed there and I decided that if I was ever going to do another visit with more than 2 days in the park, I would just stay inside the park. We drove from San Diego to Bass Lake, so overall, we were driving very long distances every day. From WM to the park entrance is a long drive and then from the park entrance to the park floor is maybe another 45 minutes. I generally don't enjoy driving and while it is a pretty drive, the driver (who is primarily myself) doesn't really get to stare out the window much.


----------



## queenofthehive (Jun 8, 2018)

Our stay was at Bass Lake last week and I wanted to share our unit number as we had a nice view of the lake from our patio. We stayed in unit 21. It is a unit at the very end of the resort. At check in, I asked the clerk if there was a unit with a nice view available that she could recommend and we got this one. So it doesn’t hurt to ask. . There was a nice walking path near us to a beach area on the lake. Very nice unit as the entire unit was recently remodeled since we stayed here 2 years ago. All new furniture, flooring, countertops etc.. Unit was very clean and the staff was very nice and helpful. We did venture out to eat a couple times and had dinner at The Forks and Millers both are on the lake. Good food (burgers and such) and reasonable prices. The drive to Yosemite is only 30 minutes to the entrance but about 45/60 minutes to the valley floor or Glacier Point. Avoid weekends and get to the park by 9:30 to find decent parking. We had a terrific visit and this is a very nice place to stay.


----------



## Stressy (Jun 15, 2018)

Agree. It is the best, basically the only timeshare with good proximity to Yosemite. There is Angels Camp too but even then both of them are Worldmark timeshares. I do not have to worry about exchanging because I own Worldmark. That said, Bass Lake is honestly one of my favorite places on earth. We have been taking our children there since they were wee little. It's our go to family vacation. I may be biased because I live within driving distance and also own a boat. But I've never looked at Bass Lake as a vehicle to see Yosemite. I like it all by itself. Yosemite is just a bonus. Is it lively with tons of things to do? Nope. But that's it's beauty. We leave in a week. I've got a unit at WM and a nice rental home with a boat slip so we don't have to put our boat in and out everyday. Once you are there, the drive to Yosemite from Bass Lake doesn't faze me. I guess serious visitors to the Park might want to stay inside, but that takes long term planning. I'm looking forward to driving in and rafting the Merced river. I've never done that.


----------



## Stressy (Jun 15, 2018)

And DaveNW congrats on your Worldmark Ownership. You are in the perfect place to take advantage of all it offers. Enjoy!


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 16, 2018)

We used Angels Camp to visit Yosemite in May, but only drove there once... it was enuff.
We used the rest of the week for other things (Big Trees SP, Columbia SP), wine tasting, etc.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 16, 2018)

Stressy said:


> And DaveNW congrats on your Worldmark Ownership. You are in the perfect place to take advantage of all it offers. Enjoy!



Thank you! Sorry, I just saw this. Yes, WM is quickly becoming an obsession. Have five different WM visits already booked for the next year, and am exploring options for after that. Fun times! 

Dave


----------



## LisaH (Aug 16, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Thank you! Sorry, I just saw this. Yes, WM is quickly becoming an obsession. Have five different WM visits already booked for the next year, and am exploring options for after that. Fun times!
> 
> Dave


How big a contract did you buy? I only have 7000 points so one booking a year max, usually 2 in 3 years


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 16, 2018)

LisaH said:


> How big a contract did you buy? I only have 7000 points so one booking a year max, usually 2 in 3 years



Only 12k, but it came fully loaded. A couple of short stays and two one-week bookings filled my schedule, and I still have credits left. A very different experience from a Weeks ownership, where it’s “one and done.” 

Dave


----------

